# tail day



## Lyrihl (Feb 1, 2010)

In one of the other tail threads several people agreed that there should be a National/World Tail Day, so that every fur who has a tail wears it... or better yet, wear your suit!
Yes, I'm aware that there is probably another thread like this, but still.

Should we have this day and when should it be?


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Feb 1, 2010)

Any time but summer for suiting.


----------



## Lyrihl (Feb 1, 2010)

Clearly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

A tail day would be easier than a suit day, because there are areas that won't allow you to suit in public unless you look into a work around (suiting at place that gives permission)....


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

I nominate July 1.

Edit: For tail day.


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

I nominate April 20th, so all the stoners will totally flip out :V


----------



## Lasolimu (Feb 1, 2010)

Doesn't really matter to me if people decide on a tail day, I already wear my tail everyday so I would be participating by default unless I decided to not wear it that day just because.

Also, if you want to see pictures of my tails they are on my FA which, if you didn't know, can be accessed by clicking the paw to the left.


----------



## quayza (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds freaking awsome.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I nominate April 20th, so all the stoners will totally flip out :V



this


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I nominate April 20th, so all the stoners will totally flip out :V


 
Sounds like a good day to wear them x3


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

I wear my tail everyday. People should do that.


----------



## quayza (Feb 1, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I wear my tail everyday. People should do that.



I know one that does.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

quayza said:


> I know one that does.


 
Other then me I don't.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> A tail day would be easier than a suit day, because there are areas that won't allow you to suit in public unless you look into a work around (suiting at place that gives permission)....



I don't think you're aware that they don't have to give permission on what you wear. If anyone who hires you flips because of what you wear than that's discrimination and we all know where that leads..money, to buy more fursuits


----------



## quayza (Feb 1, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Other then me I don't.



Yeah i see him wear it every single day at school. It huge and almost touches the ground. A big grey wolf tail because his lizard one got stolen. I dont talk to him cuz he never talks and i barely get to see him, More scary than normal.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yeah i see him wear it every single day at school. It huge and almost touches the ground. A big grey wolf tail because his lizard one got stolen. I dont talk to him cuz he never talks and i barely get to see him, More scary than normal.


 
You should talk to him. I'd talk to someone with a tail but I never see anybody else with one. Damn Miami.


----------



## quayza (Feb 1, 2010)

pheonix said:


> You should talk to him. I'd talk to someone with a tail but I never see anybody else with one. Damn Miami.



I did as soon as i saw but all he barely said anythinb and hangs out with one other weird kid. He says almost nothing to anyone else and i though he was intresting at first but i was wrong.


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

I wear my tail every so often when I go to the store and such. I try not to embarass my parents by wearing them when we have to run somewhere, though. 

Otherwise, in high school I wore my tail all the time. Now that I'm in college, I need to be taken a bit more seriously, but yeah. xD Still do it outside of school!


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like fun.  They wear mascots suits at the store I wok at anyway, so if it's a weekend I would just blend in lol.  The whole store is geared towards kids anyway with singing animatronic displays and stuff.  I'd be totally up for it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't think you're aware that they don't have to give permission on what you wear. If anyone who hires you flips because of what you wear than that's discrimination and we all know where that leads..money, to buy more fursuits



Hey kiddo, it might surprise you to know that certain laws exist in a smatter of states in the USA that prohibit facial coverings:
http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?000+coh+18.2-422+502553

Fursuiting requires covering up your entire head. It thus hides your face and comes into conflict with facial coverings laws/statues. The only way to get around such things it plan your outing to get special permission to show up with you face covered.

The more you know...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I nominate April 20th, so all the stoners will totally flip out :V



This! 8D


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

quayza said:


> I did as soon as i saw but all he barely said anythinb and hangs out with one other weird kid. He says almost nothing to anyone else and i though he was intresting at first but i was wrong.


 
Oh well. Some people are just anti-social.


----------



## Lyrihl (Feb 2, 2010)

Lulz, April 20th seems to be the favorite~


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I nominate April 20th, so all the stoners will totally flip out :V


 i agree


----------



## wolico (Feb 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I nominate April 20th, so all the stoners will totally flip out :V



lmao i agree to this cuz i celebrate tis day and like it would be funny to add another crazy holiday ontop of tht one


----------

